# IFC or IBC code for Jails



## DuaneW (Mar 22, 2017)

I am looking for the code reference dealing with time released locks in security areas.


----------



## cda (Mar 22, 2017)

Not there

Unless the customer wants it

What is the real question??


----------



## DuaneW (Mar 22, 2017)

They are remodeling the court house witch is attached to the jail. they want to take away an emergency exit and turn it into a secure area. so what was a push bar exit door and make it a locked door with a time delay I am thinking the code stated that there is a 30 or 45 second delay they can have on this door. However i am having trouble finding the code for it.


----------



## steveray (Mar 22, 2017)

1008.1.9.10 maybe...IBC 2012....1008 should have it somewhere at least...


----------



## DuaneW (Mar 22, 2017)

Thank you I found it


----------



## cda (Mar 22, 2017)

If it is a holding area and not a required exit for the rest of the building, they might be able to lock it down or do some card reader stuff


----------

